# Granada & Torrox Puelbo next 2 daytrips



## donqzen (Jan 24, 2010)

Now that mrypg9 from this site invited me over to her village near Marbella and I successfully navigated my way that day, my confidence is such that I'm going farther afield: well, actually, Torrox Pueblo is pretty close to me here in the Colmenar/Comares area - just 60km down to the coast. My excuse for going there is to look at a house for sale by a Norwegian couple I met 2 weeks ago at a cafe in Caleta de Valez; I don't know anyone in Torrox, so if anyone who's reading this wants to meet for cafe, please Respond. I'm thinking of visiting early next week - Monday or Tuesday...even though the weather is going to be cool/wet ... my entire 6-week visit, I'm beginning to think, is going to be devoid of a one-week stretch of good weather!


Likewise, Granada... This is 122km (exactly the same as the trip to mrypg9's village) / hour and a half drive for me. So I'll go in early in the morning some day next week, say, Thursday or Friday, and return that night. I'm putting my 'Must See' list together now from the suggestions folks here made earlier. Again, if anyone would like to meet for coffee and give me your perspective on living-in-Spain, I'd really like to spend some time exploring the city and meeting new friends.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Torrox is a pleasant enough village/town which is split into the "costa" and the "pueblo" Much like many towns the length and breadth of the Spanish coastline. 

Granada is a pearl in the Spanish Kingdom and I would definitely be thinking of staying a day or two at least in or near the city. Not sure if it's a place you would want to live - cooooooooooold winters - but an absolute jewel of a city with so much to see and do. They claim to have the best tapas in Spain and who am I to disagree. Small airport, RENFE, good bus station too


----------



## donqzen (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I don't want to live inland any farther than the Colmenar / Riogordo / Comares area I'm staying in now. Also, I was reading an interview last week in SUR in English with an historian, 'latinist' (?) who accused Granada of being a 'conservative town' - an American Liberal such as myself could only be happy living in a politically nuetral-to-left-leaning community, I'm sure!  Though the plan is to live here October through April/May-ish, I'll no doubt come over for a week or 2 in the summer - and a place as inland as Granada would just be so hot as to be out of the running as a potential home.

Granada is so close - one-to-two-hours-drive - that I feel I can make it a day-trip. I suppose I should just give the first day over to the Alhambra. I'm looking now for a one-day, tickets-included kinda-deal...so the idea is, I'd show up somewhere in Granada at some specific time in the morning, park the rental, join the group, take the tour, and be back in my car at about dinner time/5-ish, time enough left to have un tapas y un tubo and then drive back. The next day-trip to the Big G, I could hit maybe 3 or 4 other Must See Things... I did the Google Maps Satellite Little-Yellow-Guy / Walk the Streets Thing today with Torrox... 'way cool! Que guay! Google's goofy-360-camera-rigged car hadn't been down the specific street where this house-for-sale is, but it had been down the surrounding streets, so I was able to stand, virtually, in the middle of all these streets and turn 360 degrees and jeez lou-eeze... Golly Gumps!! b4 even getting to Torrox, I know exactly what it looks like. In the sun, even!


SteveHall said:


> Torrox is a pleasant enough village/town which is split into the "costa" and the "pueblo" Much like many towns the length and breadth of the Spanish coastline.
> 
> Granada is a pearl in the Spanish Kingdom and I would definitely be thinking of staying a day or two at least in or near the city. Not sure if it's a place you would want to live - cooooooooooold winters - but an absolute jewel of a city with so much to see and do. They claim to have the best tapas in Spain and who am I to disagree. Small airport, RENFE, good bus station too


----------

